# 4-day weekend: Belgium vs. Ireland



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

My dad has the choice of going to Brussels or Galway (Ireland) for business for a 4-day weekend and he wants to take the family with him.
So, what would be better for a short 4-day stay, Galway or Brussels? 
Keep in mind, I have a 5-year-old sister.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

Brussles of course.
Bigger and more to see, and as for your sister;the main tourist attractions are in pedestrian zones so pretty safe for her.
A day trip outside of Brussels is easy to make as public transport is very good.
Take a trip to Gent( 30 minutes by train)or Bruges(60 min) , sure you'll love it.
4 days Galway would be 2 much, I think 4 hours is enough to see it.


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

No doubt, has to be Ireland. Belgium is the dullest country ever. (Brussels is so disappointing) Nature is spectacular in Ireland.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

christoph said:


> No doubt, has to be Ireland. Belgium is the dullest country ever. (Brussels is so disappointing) Nature is spectacular in Ireland.


Ever been outside Brussels? When did you visit Belgium for the last time? What did you visit? Cities? Areas?


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey, another Belgophobe


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

lotrfan55345 said:


> My dad has the choice of going to Brussels or Galway (Ireland) for business for a 4-day weekend and he wants to take the family with him.
> So, what would be better for a short 4-day stay, Galway or Brussels?
> Keep in mind, I have a 5-year-old sister.


When you're in Brussels, you can take the train (very easy) to Antwerp. It's the biggest Flemish city and you arrive in the most beautiful trainstation in the world (I'm serious). And right next to the trainstation is the Antwerp Zoo, it's the oldest city-zoo in Europe and is great, especially for a 5-year-old sisters. 

Apart from that, the city is a true fashion capital where you can 'shop until you drop'. You'll also find plenty of trendy cafés, restaurants and bars on every corner, you can make a boat trip on the river 'Schelde' from where you have a splendid view on the city (skyline). etc etc... 








more on www.visitantwerp.be


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quintana said:


> Hey, another Belgophobe


Bruxellofobe apparently


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, he did call Belgium the dullest country ever.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quintana said:


> Well, he did call Belgium the dullest country ever.


Well, he comes from Germany... and everybody knows that's the hippest place on earth. We cannot compete with that :lol:


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Quintana said:


> Hey, another Belgophobe


:lol: I met this American once who asked me where you from...and he said: 'Ah Brussels, I was there last year for 3 (!) houres and theres nothing to see!'
But it's true, Belgium is pretty dull. But, with the exeption of Berlin and Hamburg, Germany is far duller. But the dullest country in Europe most be Switserland or Luxemburg...
But to stay on Topic: come and visit Brussels and surroundings with an open mind, there's lot's to do, in a dull way. And do try our Beers (not your sister, she has to be 16  ) they're so much better than that black Irish stuff.:lol:


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for the responses everyone!
Apparently it's not going to be the weekend, it will be 4 days during the last week of August.

I was looking at the Lonely Planet guides for both places and Ireland seems duller in contrast to what everyone says 0_o. Right now I'm leaning towards Brussels but ultimately its up to my dad. 

About the alcoholic beverages, do they check ID at restaurants and pubs like they do in the US? I'm not 16 yet...


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd pick Ireland, can't go wrong with this:

http://images.google.nl/images?hl=nl&q=ireland nature&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

BRUXELLES BY FAR!

it's a petit paris!


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone!
> Apparently it's not going to be the weekend, it will be 4 days during the last week of August.
> 
> I was looking at the Lonely Planet guides for both places and Ireland seems duller in contrast to what everyone says 0_o. Right now I'm leaning towards Brussels but ultimately its up to my dad.
> ...


In Belgium according to the law you have to be 16 to drink alcoholic beverages up to 18 % alcohol, above that (whisky and stuff) you have to be 18. Under that age it is perfectly accepable to enter a bar or pub, certainly when accompanied by an adult. Nobody ever askes an ID. If you are only 14 and you want a beer you will have it. But I don't think they will serve you stronger stuff. Anyway, it's no big deal like in the US. And you do not have to drink it from a paper bag!
A bartender will only make a problem if you drink too much. And he will refuse to serve you if you appear to be drunk. (Well,, he's supposed to...)


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Brussels they have thins miniature park for the kids with european simbols

http://www.zoomandgo.com/destinations/attraction_map.asp?atk=DEURBE00FF0401&citk=

and atomium 2

and the city is "ok".. but i would go to Bruges, thats truly lovely


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh Brussels sounds amazing.
And the underage drinking deal is good as well. 

Today I got stopped by a security person at a concert for picking a pack of cigarettes for someone who spilled the contents of their purse. It was amazing. I wanted to smoke one in front of the guy just in spite!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I'd go with Ireland...


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I like both places, but for a 4-day stay, I'd recommend Brussels.

I know that both Dublin and Brussels have, more or less, the same dimensions and the same time to visit them, but I'd prefer going to Ireland for at least a 8/10-day trip, in which I could enjoy not only the capital, but also the cool landscape around.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Agree. Belgium is unique in its way ( of course Ireland is unique too  ) 
Also you can spend like 3 nights in Brussels and extra 2 nights in neighboring Holland or France :banana:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd choose Belgium. Brussels isn't the most exciting European city but it's got enough to see and do for a couple of days at least (good food and beer, grande place, atomium etc) plus you can take a day trip to Bruges which is a must-see city.

Galway on the other hand is situated on the edge of the earth, if you like hiking and driving around looking at nature it might be good but I don't think there's much to see in the town itself. Plus it's at least a two and a half hour drive to Dublin where there would be more to see.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Ahh Brussels sounds amazing.
> And the underage drinking deal is good as well.
> 
> Today I got stopped by a security person at a concert for picking a pack of cigarettes for someone who spilled the contents of their purse. It was amazing. I wanted to smoke one in front of the guy just in spite!


You are going to Europe with your parents for drinking and smoking?


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

Thermo said:


> Well, he comes from Germany... and everybody knows that's the hippest place on earth. We cannot compete with that :lol:


 Yeah, those German yuppies are the best. No seriously, Germany certainly is not the most exciting place on earth either. By far not. Fortunately I live in Berlin, which is a pretty cool place to be. However, I used to live in Cologne for quite a while an we went to Belgium once in a while. The shoreline surely is nice but Brussels, come on. We also planned a three days trip there and left after only four hours. No kidding. We had the feeling that we already had seen everything. (Manneken Pis, Atomium, (both of which were realy disappointing) Townhall,...)
No shopping opportunities, not these kind of bars I would hop in. Very grey, dull city. I'm not Belgophobe, I'm not afraid of Belgium, I just think Ireland is the better choice.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

^^ But have you been to Ireland ??
I think Dublin for example would really disappoint you, there is less to see than in Brussels, so just imagine Galway , that's like going to Emden for 4 days!!!!!


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

christoph said:


> No shopping opportunities, not these kind of bars I would hop in.


Hilarious! No shopping opportunities in Brussels...ROFL! And what was wrong with the bars? Maybe the beer was too good (or strong) to German standards? :lol:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Well for me no question - Ireland - Except Dublin. Go to Kerry mountains, the Galway coast and Giant Causeway!


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

No, unfortunately I've never been to Ireland. I heard though that Dublin was not that cool either. But Ireland's cliffs are to me (as I have seen them on TV and on pics) truly magnificent. I desperately want to go there. But oh my Gosh - Emden?

I'm just not very fond of those typ of bars where EU-politicians hang out after work. And yeah, I forgot that there are shopping opportunities - but only for those who want to look like a time traveler from the year 1996. Don't take it personally - I'm exaggerating. I know some really cool people from Belgium.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Belgium has better chocolate and beer, discussion over.


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

christoph said:


> I'm just not very fond of those typ of bars where EU-politicians hang out after work. And yeah, I forgot that there are shopping opportunities - but only for those who want to look like a time traveler from the year 1996. *Don't take it personally - I'm exaggerating. I know some really cool people from Belgium*.


:lol: I don' take it personally, trust me! Let's make an agreement: whenever you would come back to Brussels (you never know), PM me and I will give you the names and adresses of some bars where EU politicians are just as rare as a whale in the sahara desert, you might even meet those really cool people from Belgium that you know.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Everybody I know who visited Dublin was greatly disapointed. People just expected too much. Ireland was most of its time very poor and this is clearly visible in the architecture and infrastructure.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

goschio said:


> Everybody I know who visited Dublin was greatly disapointed. People just expected too much. Ireland was most of its time very poor and this is clearly visible in the architecture and infrastructure.


Dublin is the most overrated city and biggest disappointment in my whole travel-life, and that was long and far-going... NEVER anymore  But the rest of the country and people is splendid!


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

nelly_the_elephant said:


> :lol: I don' take it personally, trust me! Let's make an agreement: whenever you would come back to Brussels (you never know), PM me and I will give you the names and adresses of some bars where EU politicians are just as rare as a whale in the sahara desert, you might even meet those really cool people from Belgium that you know.



That's a deal.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

This is a no-brainer: Belgium


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

I think we have something like 4,000 bars in Brussels. I suppose in some 20 or so you will find Eurocrats. And trust me: Brusselers are not fond of these overpaid deskworkers...
For all you peope out there: when you come to Brussels, please don't go to the Euroquarter! Brussels is so much more than that! I don't mind if people don't like my city. It's all about taste, you know. But please don't think that it's a city of Eurocrats. We (the Brusselers) are here and we are no Eurocrats! We are simple people who like a good pint of beer and we like to danse and do not forget, Brussels is a very cosmopolitan city where you will hear more different languages and see more different people of various coulours then in most other cities. Please see my city as what it is and not as Eurotown...


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

hix said:


> For all you peope out there: when you come to Brussels, please don't go to the Euroquarter!



I agree with most of what you say, Hix but not with this part! Visitors should go to the EU quarter since it IS a part of Brussels! Square Ambiorix, Parc Leopold with the Solvay Library, Place Luxembourg...to name but a few places that are in the Euroquarter and that I would recommend to any one visiting BXL.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Brussel is awesome! Realy liked it there. And excellent seafood.


----------



## Bluegate74 (Nov 28, 2005)

I wouldnt go to either, they're both piss boring, provincial shit holes. If you do go to Brussells take a pair of wellies as you'll have to manouvere your way around tons of dog crap and litter. Traffic is terrible the nasty Belgian fruit beers are like sipping concentrated coolade and the people are miserable as sin. 

As for Dublin, its full of loud Americans, like Brussels a tad scruffy, litter, graffitti you name it and then there's the whole "luck O the Irish crap" everwhere you turn its Guinness, Leprichauns and shamrocks...snoozeorama....Stay on the plane and go somewhere that isnt self obsessed and so limited you can barely see past the stereotypes.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

christoph said:


> Yeah, those German yuppies are the best. No seriously, Germany certainly is not the most exciting place on earth either. By far not. Fortunately I live in Berlin, which is a pretty cool place to be. However, I used to live in Cologne for quite a while an we went to Belgium once in a while. The shoreline surely is nice but Brussels, come on. We also planned a three days trip there and left after only four hours. No kidding. We had the feeling that we already had seen everything. (Manneken Pis, Atomium, (both of which were realy disappointing) Townhall,...)
> No shopping opportunities, not these kind of bars I would hop in. Very grey, dull city. I'm not Belgophobe, I'm not afraid of Belgium, I just think Ireland is the better choice.


I'm a bit tired of people who have visited Brussels and think they have seen "Belgium"... For once and for all: *Brussels is not a synonym for Belgium*!

When you like endless shopping, trendy bars and restaurants, great architecture, colorful people, fashion,... please visit Antwerp! :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Go to Brussels. Probably with 2 day-trips to Amsterdam and Antwerp.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

^^ Yes, from Brussels you can go by high speed train to Paris, Amsterdam, Cologne and even London. And the rest of Belgium is easy to reach by train: Bruges, Ghent, Antwerp, Leuven, Liege, the Ardennes. Nobody tell you you have to stay in Brussels all the time. And for the people who don't like Belgian fruitbeer (like myself) try one of the 3.000 other beers!:lol:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Most of the Lambic fruit beers are quite subtle imo, not sweet like Fanta at all, only a philistine could say that.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, if you taste a real Fruitbeer like from the Cantillon-Brewery you will see it tastes sour, not sweet. Unfortenatly, Inbev is brewing very sweet beers, because it sells better. 
It's best always to try the beers from small, artisanale brewery's who do not comprimise for commercial reasons. Indeed, a person who is insulting all Belgian beers because he tried a bad beer from a multinational brewer is a filistine...

Visit the Cantillon website, also in English: http://www.cantillon.be/


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

InBev suck ass.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> InBev suck ass.


The company yes, the beers no.

Inbev has become way too big. They increase the beerprice, they close down local breweries (like the Hoegaarden-tragedy)... 
They've lost much credit in Belgium. Many people prefer the beers of the independent and smaller breweries like Palm, Duvel, Alken-Maes, Primus (Haacht), etc...


----------

